

My Two Revolutionary Wishes For Apple’s WWDC - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/06/04/my-two-revolutionary-wishes-for-apples-wwdc/

======
greenie
Promotion of your apps on the App Store is up to you, not Apple. That being
said, if your app is of a particularly good quality then you might be lucky
enough to see it featured. You're paying 30% to Apple for reasons other than
marketing.

------
zdw
Apple, after providing services (hosting, downloads, overhead, etc.) doesn't
make a substantial profit on their App Stores compared to the total earnings:

[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/06/23/app-store-1-of-
apples...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/06/23/app-store-1-of-apples-gross-
profit/)

Apple does things that protect the interests of Apple, their customers
(consumers, not IT people), then developers, in that order.

Suggesting that they run it at for free (as this argument could be made,
without change, for any overhead percentage) makes no sense.

------
evangineer
Seems to me, the only things that are going to cause Apple to relent are
effective competition or regulators litigating against monopolist practices.

------
ujjvala
It is not Apple's problem.

